# Man Charged With...



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

That's disgusting.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah like poor Capone 1.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Ewwww!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Depressing.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

that's just disgustingly wrong


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Quite disturbing isn't it?! :shock:


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll say


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry you had to go thru such a vile situation. Lets pray that the perv gets his just rewards.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i was listening about this on the radio. and the guys were saying "wow, ya know, ive always been told you shouldnt walk behind a horse because they can kick ya know? that takes some guts to get up there and....well...yeah....eeww" :shock: how does that song go again? oh yeah! 

*God is Great*
*Beer is Good*
*And People are Crazy!!!!!!! *:neutral:


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

That's vile. That poor woman and that poor horse.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Atrociously disgusting.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd a shot him.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Hearing this just makes me soo angry. I don't know how people can rape another human being let alone an animal. I dont know what I would do if I caught someone in the middle of an "act" with one of my horses. I would hope my mares would kick the s*** out of him.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Ew. How effing desperate and horny can you get?!

That's gross, and by my book, a sin.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i would of shot im to.


----------



## Cally51 (Aug 3, 2009)

OMG that is one of the most disgusting things I've heard


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

That is just wrong. I'm surprised the mare didn't do anything!


----------

